# 40 baby rats female and male, Harrisburg PA



## ratadoption (Jan 26, 2008)

They all need homes asap!!!! please help. some are 4 weeks old, some 5 weeks old, some 1 week hold. Please help! 
Go to www.freewebs.com/adopt15rats to see pics and all info. If the pictures arent there any more they have been adopted. Only 25 or so are on there though. Please help
[email protected]
freewebs.com/adopt15rats


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I knew I recognized the one baby from ratspace. I'd love to help out but I'm way down here in Florida. My network of potential adoption homes is locally based.

good luck with placements on these babies

be sure to keep a close I on them because you definitely have some serious high whites going on in those offspring


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

how far is that from md, college park UMD area.


----------

